# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  lyka labs metanolon....

## RBIZZY

hey, i was just woundering if anyone has used this human grade gear? little round white pills, have LK on one side.....i have used them before, just woundering if they are any good..........

----------


## darr

I'm 100% sure there veterinary bro!!!

----------


## RBIZZY

are you sure? it says human grade everywhere i see it....

----------


## RBIZZY

its advertised with omnadren , jelfa, norma and other human grade gear......

----------


## PEWN

dude you have started 31 threads since you have been here .... do some research ... instead of making a thread for every question ... 90% of all your questions have already been answered. ...

----------


## darr

yeah i just checked i send ya a pm!!

----------


## RBIZZY

dude im on here like night and day.. if i post a question about a product im usually looking for others results on that gear... go do a search on lyka labs, you will see that no one has really answered the question on if its a good lab or not..... so i think i have a good point in posting this thread. were all here for info and to learn. if you dont like my questions then dont look at them. the best learners always ask the most questions....





> dude you have started 31 threads since you have been here .... do some research ... instead of making a thread for every question ... 90% of all your questions have already been answered. ...

----------


## PEWN

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ight=lyka+labs

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ight=lyka+labs


took 2 sec to find ..... next time know your facts before you get lippy

----------


## RBIZZY

go back and read that. only one person said they were good... no one said that they themselfs had used that lab's gear... im looking for responses from people who have used that gear... not "hear say"....

----------


## PEWN

its a pharm lab from india. .... like every thread about it says ...if you trust your source its legit stuff..... pharm grade = good purity of product ....

----------


## CheddaNips

im still not seein a pic cuz we are in the pic forum rite?

----------


## PEWN

well besides the links i gave ... nope .... good call...

----------


## IMTH

its not human grade and i have hold fakes of lyka labs products in my hands so watch out

----------


## slayer1983

dam people quite arguing and bitching at the man he has a question arent we suposswed to be brothers in this communitty :Aabanhimlikeabitch:  :Owned:

----------

